# Mafia



## KMew (Aug 22, 2008)

Just wondering, why is the Mafia forum closed? xD


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 22, 2008)

Butterfree wants to make changes to how it'll work, and I *think* (I could be remembering it wrong) she said something about not having backups of at least some of the rules and stuff. So she'll reopen it whenever she's done rewriting/improving it.

(why did you disappear halfway through Sootopolis Mafia D:)


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people actually sent me the full rules so I've got them, but mostly I'm planning to write a special hack to make the Mafia work much more smoothly (easier approval and joining of games, mostly automated game mastering and night actions to prevent screwups while allowing the GM to type out death messages and such, automatically preventing people who are dead from posting, automated notices to remind people that a Mafia game they've signed up for is starting or that there's a new game or they need to send in new night actions, and so on). I had pretty much all my work on it (not that much, but a start) destroyed a while ago in a power outage, but I'll start over later and get it done when I can.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 22, 2008)

Ugh, please do. Ah miss mah Mafia, and I was halfway through writing a glitch Mafia when the wipe happened. No hurry though. I can wait a little longer if I have to.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry if I sound a little... noobish, but what exactly _was_ the Mafia?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 22, 2008)

That... would be _amazing_, Butterfree. Can there be a button to kill players that don't participate if the GM so desires?

Lucas755: it's a forum variant of this game. An "official" website of sorts for forum-based mafia games also exists but I'm too lazy to go find it right now.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 22, 2008)

There will be a button to kill _any_ player if the GM so desires. :D The GM will be able to modify the outcome of the night after all night actions have been applied.

You'll actually have a GM CP where you can create roles and have their night action stored in the database. :o Provided, of course, that the night action does something the predefined conditions and actions (which I hope to make suitably varied); otherwise, there will be an option for the GM to manually execute that person's night action each turn instead.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 22, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> There will be a button to kill _any_ player if the GM so desires. :D The GM will be able to modify the outcome of the night after all night actions have been applied.
> 
> You'll actually have a GM CP where you can create roles and have their night action stored in the database. :o Provided, of course, that the night action does something the predefined conditions and actions (which I hope to make suitably varied); otherwise, there will be an option for the GM to manually execute that person's night action each turn instead.


...Butterfree I love you. Moarrr buttonnnssss~


----------



## KMew (Aug 23, 2008)

Butterfree. <3

Kratos; ahhha. I'm really sorry, I just kinda... forgot about it. xD


----------

